# PLC-Gundel und Homer79 haben Geburtstag



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Gundel, Hallo Homer,
ich wünsche euch beiden alles gute zum Geburtstag. 

@Gundel,
lass dich von Torsten Reich beschenken, ich bin
sicher das er den teueren Diamantring mit
passender Kette und Ohrringe gekauft hat. 
Die wird er mit einen riesigen Strauß Rosen 
Überreichen und dann mit ins teuerste Restaurant
der Stadt gehen, darunter darfst du ihn nicht
davon kommen lassen. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## dalbi (10 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## diabolo150973 (10 Oktober 2010)

Ich wünsche Euch beiden auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

:sm20:

Schöne Grüße,

dia


----------



## Paule (10 Oktober 2010)

*Alles Gute*

Euch drei auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag! :sm20:

- happy birthday PLC-Gundel, man sieht sich auf der Messe. 
- happy birthday Homer79, viel spaß bei Eurem Stammtisch nächste Woche. 
- happy birthday Waldy, alle Achtung das du auf den Stammtisch gegangen bist. 

In diesem Sinne ein dreifaches:
:sm24::sm24::sm24:


@Helmut, nimm doch Waldy mit in die Überschrift auf.


----------



## puzzlefreak (10 Oktober 2010)

Hallo ihr beiden,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 

Feiert schön und trinkt nicht mehr, als mit Gewalt reingeht  

Gruß Sonja


----------



## maweri (10 Oktober 2010)

Habe den Fred schon 2x angeklickt, aber immer vergessen zu gratulieren.
Das sei hiermit nachgeholt!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Euch beiden!!!


----------



## Verpolt (10 Oktober 2010)

Alles Gute auch von mir.

:s11::s1:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Oktober 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle die heute Geburtstag haben .....


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Oktober 2010)

Hallo ihr ...
auch mir die besten Wünsche und Alles Gute und natürlich :sm20: und :sm20:

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtsttag.


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Hermann (10 Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir Alles gute an euch 3  

:sm20:


----------



## HaDi (10 Oktober 2010)

:sm20::sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Pizza (10 Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum Geburtsttag.

:sm20::sm20::sm20:  (auch an Waldy)



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @Gundel,
> lass dich von Torsten Reich beschenken, ich bin
> sicher das er den teueren Diamantring mit
> passender Kette und Ohrringe gekauft hat.
> ...



@ Helmut, 
woher hast du das schon wieder gewußt? 

nur mit dem teuersten Restaurant lagst du daneben, das teuerste Restaurant ist bei uns zu hause, 
denn wenn ich koche ist hinterher eine neue Küche fällig...

teurer gehts nimmer


----------



## Gerhard K (10 Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir allen alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
:sm20:


----------



## MW (10 Oktober 2010)

ich wünsche den heutigen Geburtstags-"kindern" auch alles Gute !!!


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

Nachträglich auch von mir Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 Oktober 2010)

Von mir talürnich auch noch (nachträglich)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (11 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Gundel, hallo Homer,

auch von meiner Seite alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

:sm20:


----------



## Mordor_FRI (11 Oktober 2010)

Bon anniversaire a vous deux !!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Oktober 2010)

Ihre beiden,

nachträglich auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## RGerlach (12 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Ihr Beiden,

nach meinem Urlaub noch nachträglich:

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt schön gefeiert.

:sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## b1k86-DL (12 Oktober 2010)

auch von mir: Wünsch Euch 2 alles gute zum Geburtstag!

Grüße B1k86-DL


----------



## nade (13 Oktober 2010)

Huch.. voll verpeilt..

Noch Herzliche Glühstrümpfe euch beiden nachträglich.


----------

